# starting NOS,how's



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

Im thinkn about squezn NOS, 100-110 on the track, and 80 on the street, i know that nitrous express and regular blue bottle is good, im goin to nitrous express though, k , here's the question, i know i need to replace the fuel pump, im goin to walbro 255, good for a DET too in the future but do u have to adjust the fuel pressure cause i know its gona be bump up, rite now just all motor, im pretty happy with it, cams i/h/e, jwf clutch and ecu, mounts, i race my friend eclipse, 90 talon tsi, jdm motor, bolts on and boosting 18, i beat him all the time with his stock boost but i have shut him up, i got to keep se-r flag up u knw so it would be great if u guys help me on this, thanks


----------



## seanb13AI (Feb 27, 2003)

hey what's up buddy how's the se-r i need to find some parts for the b13 man, email me sometime a buh bye


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

what are you saying? That was hard to read. Anyway you want NITROUS... and are thinking nitrous express.. good start. But your beating a talon TSI. Boosting 10-11 psi with your SER that has mearly I/H/E, Cams and a clutch and ECU. hard to believe unless he's just pushing the car.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

sory about that, i mean is, i beat him with his stock boost which was 11 pounds, creep to 12, but now his on 17 crepn on 18, he beat me now , hard to believe but i did so now i want to beat him, thats why im goin nos, everybody sayn u could do 75 nitrous express without upgradn fuel pump or injectors, i just need it for back up u know, my question is, if i go 100 shot, upgradn the fuel pump is goin to bump up the fuel pressure, is that i have to worry about or thats k,im gona go DET but the engine mileage is only 73000 miles so i wait till i go emission, pass it and then go DET, thanks a lot..............


----------

